
IBM unveils plans for Watson supercomputer - evo_9
http://money.cnn.com/2014/01/09/technology/enterprise/ibm-watson/index.html
======
th0ma5
What about the new Watson 3U setup is more than a turn key Apache UIMA
install? Seems like in all of this they gloss over how there is no free lunch
and you still have to write a lot of services for your problem domain.

~~~
nl
Apache UIMA can just do the data import & transformation.

Watson is much, much more. For one thing UIMA doesn't have any of the question
analysis and answer confidence rating that the Watson DeepQA pipeline[1] does.

[1] [http://www.slideshare.net/jahendler/watson-summer-
review8201...](http://www.slideshare.net/jahendler/watson-summer-
review82013final)

------
sandieman
Fluff and I could really use some meat and potatoes.

------
wildchild
Just kidding. How much Khash/s this dude can?

